# Finding a rental to secure residency



## topofthenorth

Has anybody heard of one month rental with 'renwable' stamped on it which is permissable to obtain residency? Thanks in advance.


----------



## miXedPATS

Everything we've read states that the Portuguese Consulate requires a proof of rental for 6 months as they are not keen on short term Air B&B contracts.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN

There are different requirements for EU nationals and non-EU nationals.
OP, you need to check with local junta what they will accept for attestado.


----------



## ElRey2020

miXedPATS said:


> Everything we've read states that the Portuguese Consulate requires a proof of rental for 6 months as they are not keen on short term Air B&B contracts.


I actually called about this question today because I was not certain. This is the answer I was given so as you note it is a 6 months minimum rental agreement.


----------



## joanne lasnier

Wanting to learn everything I can in order to eventually live in Portugal.


----------



## ElRey2020

joanne lasnier said:


> Wanting to learn everything I can in order to eventually live in Portugal.


You might want to see 
D7 visa 
Portugal D7 visa: the Ultimate Guide
as well as Portugal Visa Information In U.S.A. - Portugal National Visas "D" - Residency Visa


----------



## joanne lasnier

ElRey2020 said:


> You might want to see
> D7 visa
> Portugal D7 visa: the Ultimate Guide
> as well as Portugal Visa Information In U.S.A. - Portugal National Visas "D" - Residency Visa


Thank you so much. With all borders to Europe closed to USA I want to take advantage now and research!


----------



## Al_Sitges

ElRey2020 said:


> You might want to see
> D7 visa
> Portugal D7 visa: the Ultimate Guide
> as well as Portugal Visa Information In U.S.A. - Portugal National Visas "D" - Residency Visa


@joanne lasnier Some of the info in that link is out of date. This article has the correct residency permit lengths. Portugal passive income visa: The D7 guide


----------



## Pauletthp

Does anyone know if US citizen has to go to Portuguese embassy to secure retirement visa? Thank you


----------



## Al_Sitges

Pauletthp said:


> Does anyone know if US citizen has to go to Portuguese embassy to secure retirement visa? Thank you


There are two parts to the application D7 visa application, which is Portugal's retirement visa. The first is at a US embassy or consulate. When your visa is approved you have 4 months to travel to Portugal where you'll be issued your residence permit. All the details are here. Portugal passive income visa: The D7 guide


----------



## Pauletthp

Al_Sitges said:


> There are two parts to the application D7 visa application, which is Portugal's retirement visa. The first is at a US embassy or consulate. When your visa is approved you have 4 months to travel to Portugal where you'll be issued your residence permit. All the details are here. Portugal passive income visa: The D7 guide


Thanks much


----------



## dancebert

Pauletthp said:


> Does anyone know if US citizen has to go to Portuguese embassy to secure retirement visa?


As Al_Stiges said, at the embassy or a consulate in the US. However, if you're a US citizen who has long-term residence status in another country, you can apply at Portugal's embassy in that country - if you meet their unwritten criteria for how long you've been in-country. I applied successfully in Bangkok.


----------



## MrBife

Maybe of interest to some, I talked with a company that will do an official and totally legitimate rental contract for rental property to fulfill all the requirements of the visa documentation. Nominal cost too - the only thing you can't do is to actually stay in it. But for many that is not a issue. PM me and I will forward the info.


----------



## Pauletthp

dancebert said:


> As Al_Stiges said, at the embassy or a consulate in the US. However, if you're a US citizen who has long-term residence status in another country, you can apply at Portugal's embassy in that country - if you meet their unwritten criteria for how long you've been in-country. I applied successfully in Bangkok.


Great point Thanks much


----------



## N.W.

MrBife said:


> Maybe of interest to some, I talked with a company that will do an official and totally legitimate rental contract for rental property to fulfill all the requirements of the visa documentation. Nominal cost too - the only thing you can't do is to actually stay in it. But for many that is not a issue. PM me and I will forward the info.



Would you please share the company you mentioned I am very interested.
Thank you


----------



## dancebert

joanne lasnier said:


> Wanting to learn everything I can in order to eventually live in Portugal.


Best source is the frequently updated Files section of the Facebook group 'Americans & FriendsPT'. Not a Facebook user? Others have posted it was worth creating then deleting an account just for the files.


----------



## David D

MrBife said:


> Maybe of interest to some, I talked with a company that will do an official and totally legitimate rental contract for rental property to fulfill all the requirements of the visa documentation. Nominal cost too - the only thing you can't do is to actually stay in it. But for many that is not a issue. PM me and I will forward the info.


I'm interested as well!

thanks


----------

